# Light but rigid carbon fork for a 26er



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

Got a Storck Rebellion 1.1 and would like to build a full rigid bike. I got ideas for most of the components that I will use. I'm stuck on the fork, any suggestions


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

DT Swiss XRR 445.

DT Swiss - XRR


----------



## edle (Jul 18, 2012)

*Try this. I'm using one myself.*

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/281051158064?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Mine is 420 grams(approv.) after shortening the steerer tube.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Rigid forks have been produced with curved, tapered blades for over a hundred years because they help absorb small bumps.

The straight, round tubes of the DT rigid fork will prevent it from being as compliant and comfortable as the curved-blade rigid carbon forks that are sold under the names Omni, Ritchey, and Trigon.

I love my Trigon fork so much I bought a second one so I could have them on two of my bikes. The fork does what I haven't yet been able to get a suspension fork to do: provide a smooth, non-fatiguing ride on gravel. You have to try one to appreciate how nice the ride is.










This morning I took the 2012 RockShox SID XX World Cup 100mm fork off of my Ruegamer carbon Titus Racer X to do some work on it, and in order to be able to keep riding it I installed one of my Trigon forks. Now it weighs 19.00 pounds, with Slime tubes, and it is the most comfortable bike I've ever ridden.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Curse you! I was quite happy with the Exotics i had but i'm now seriously considering a set of the Trigons and demoting the Exotics to my singlespeed!


----------



## edle (Jul 18, 2012)

*Do it !*

Do it. You will love it.
I wonder if someone do some comparison on the Trigon and Niner fork.


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

How do they work for disc brk, i heard thet some of the cheaper forks tend to chatter while braking


----------



## SamoM (Nov 21, 2011)

Try carboncycles exotic carbon forks. I have them for two season now and I'm very pleased.


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

I was looking at those also SamoM but am on the fence between straight or curved while keeping in mind my weight 195# ish my Attitude has the original straight alu. fork and was great Iwill probably try either a trigon or omni and if it's to flexy then go straight.


----------



## SamoM (Nov 21, 2011)

Well for the straight carbon and my 180lbs, there is NO flex. And the price is a plus i guess.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

Curved vs straight is just an aesthetic as far as carbon fiber forks is concerned. The carbon layup determines the ride quality. The stiffness and compliance of the carbon fork is all about how its constructed, not how it was molded.

Curved forks have a noticeable springier, livelier feel to them on certain styles of steel forks, with tapered fork legs.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

turbogrover said:


> Curved vs straight is just an aesthetic as far as carbon fiber forks is concerned. The carbon layup determines the ride quality. The stiffness and compliance of the carbon fork is all about how its constructed, not how it was molded.
> 
> Curved forks have a noticeable springier, livelier feel to them on certain styles of steel forks, with tapered fork legs.


That's interesting.

I guess there's always a trade off with anything like this. I assume a flexy fork will be comfier to ride but then the stiffer fork will be more responsive.


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

*Specs on Trigon fork?*

Does anyone have specs on these Trigon forks?

I currently have a Salsa CroMoto rigid fork on a Chris Kelly Deluxe frame. The Salsa fork is 425mm axle-to-crown with 41mm rake. It is suspension adjusted for 80mm travel. Although heavy and sluggish, the fit and handling are very good with the Salsa. I can't seem to find the measurements on the Trigon anywhere?

On the Trigon website, it looks like I want model MC01 (26", support for V-Brakes). But I cannot find out if it is suspension corrected? And what wheel axle does it work with? Also, what is the length of the uncut steerer (I need ~ 10 1/2").

Also, would I use the same headset I have now?

Roadsters - is there a model # for the Trigon fork in your picture (the one with V-brakes)?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

I asked for info on this fork in another thread but got no responses. 445 axle to crown, which is what I'm looking for. The Trigons are always listed around 390 to 420 and that's just too short for me.


----------



## edle (Jul 18, 2012)

*This is the one that you should get. I'm using one now in my Dean.*



f3rg said:


> I asked for info on this fork in another thread but got no responses. 445 axle to crown, which is what I'm looking for. The Trigons are always listed around 390 to 420 and that's just too short for me.


Trigon MTB Disc Carbon Rigid MC01A Fork 2013 New | eBay

This is a 2013 model year Trigon fork with 445mm axle to crown measurement. The axle to crown measurement in the listing is wrong. It is a true 445mm axle to crown measurement. I'm using one myself(see foto).


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

edle said:


> Trigon MTB Disc Carbon Rigid MC01A Fork 2013 New | eBay
> 
> This is a 2013 model year Trigon fork with 445mm axle to crown measurement. The axle to crown measurement in the listing is wrong. It is a true 445mm axle to crown measurement. I'm using one myself(see foto).
> 
> View attachment 772549


Thanks, I'll look into getting that one. Definitely don't want to go below 445mm, so trying to find something lighter than my Carbon Cycles has been a huge pain.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks again, *edle*! :thumbsup: I got my 2013 Trigon MC01A in the mail today, and it is indeed 445mm a-c. Weight with an uncut carbon steerer was 580g, and it's about .75lb lighter than my Carbon Cycles fork. Not as much room for fat tires, so I'll hold on to the old fork for those days.


----------



## edle (Jul 18, 2012)

*u are welcome. *



f3rg said:


> Thanks again, *edle*! :thumbsup: I got my 2013 Trigon MC01A in the mail today, and it is indeed 445mm a-c. Weight with an uncut carbon steerer was 580g, and it's about .75lb lighter than my Carbon Cycles fork. Not as much room for fat tires, so I'll hold on to the old fork for those days.


This is one smart looking bike.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

edle said:


> This is one smart looking bike.


Thank, man. Now you can see why I didn't want to go any lower with the front end; my ass would be over my head when using the drops if I had a 415 a-c.


----------



## edle (Jul 18, 2012)

*I bought a used Ritchey carbon fork(a to c 415-420mm) ......*



f3rg said:


> Thank, man. Now you can see why I didn't want to go any lower with the front end; my ass would be over my head when using the drops if I had a 415 a-c.


I bought a used Ritchey carbon fork(A to c 415mm) ...... and installed it in my Dean 26er. I like it a lot. The original Trigon(445mm A to c) was a bit to long for my Dean. The Trigon will go on to my SS 29er and it will save me at least 1.3 LBs. !!!

According to Soulcraft....suspension corrected fork for 26er is 432mm....so the Ritchey is not far off. At close examination, the Ritchey fork looks 100% like the Trigon.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

edle said:


> According to Soulcraft....suspension corrected fork for 26er is 432mm


The unladen a-c on my 80mm suspension fork is 470mm, so I don't get where everyone comes up with those super short lengths for "suspension-corrected" rigid forks. My head tube is already 1" lower with a rigid than a suspension fork. Going to 432 would make it 1.5" lower, and that's just too much.


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

f3rg said:


> Thanks again, *edle*! :thumbsup: I got my 2013 Trigon MC01A in the mail today, and it is indeed 445mm a-c. Weight with an uncut carbon steerer was 580g, and it's about .75lb lighter than my Carbon Cycles fork. Not as much room for fat tires, so I'll hold on to the old fork for those days.


could someone measure the width of the trigon fork and does anyone know if a 26X2.25 tire would fit?

thanks


----------



## edle (Jul 18, 2012)

doco said:


> could someone measure the width of the trigon fork and does anyone know if a 26X2.25 tire would fit?
> 
> thanks


I'm using Continental Race King 2.2 tire. No problem.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

doco said:


> could someone measure the width of the trigon fork and does anyone know if a 26X2.25 tire would fit?
> 
> thanks


I just fit a 2.1" Nevegal on a wide Stan's Crest rim with about a quarter inch of space on each side.


----------

